
Show HN: Product Hunt 2015 Year in Review - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/Product-Hunt-Analysis-2015
======
weitingliu
Our dev team at Codementor
([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) made this side
project over Christmas analyzing the most popular & fastest growing product
categories of Product Hunt in 2015. We're really curious about what have
become popular and if there are any interesting trends in 2015.

Video & photo apps have remained popular in 2015, while Apple Watch & Slack
apps have arrived at the scene with the biggest growth.

Please check it out - would love your feedback!

